# Rob Zombie



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone else a fan of his stuff?

I remember liking White Zombie stuff back when I was about 13 or 14, got a copy of their album 'Astro Creep 2000.....' and loved it.

Remember 'Hellbilly Deluxe' coming out in about 1998 and thought that was awesome as well. Manages to have a real groove to it but still heavy and love the B-movie horror theme to it.

His latest solo album 'Hellbilly Deluxe 2' came through my door yesterday and have to say it's a real return to form. His previous album had no horror theme at all for some reason. Just seemed a bit watered down by comparison.

New album though is really good, songs like 'Sick Bubble Gum' and 'What?' have that groove that was missing off the last album 'Educated Horses'.






One of my favourite tracks by Rob Zombie -


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

La Sexorcisto was my favourite album.

The Iggy Intro to "black sunshine" was cool with a capital C!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Never new that was Iggy Pop actually, definitely is a cool album though. 

Love Thunderkiss '65 on that album. 

Have to say though I like the more polished sound of the Rob Zombie albums as much as the sound of White Zombie. The artwork in all of the Zombie albums is awesome though.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Yep another Fan here ! 

White Zombie & Rob Zombie are in my collection too 

Didnt rate hellbilly delux as much as WZ though Alex.

I've got past, present & future album which has a few good tunes on & a disc of vids


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I found that the first Hellbilly Deluxe album grew on me overtime, so initially I thought it was good but now I listen back to it and love it. I loved 'The Sinister Urge' album as well. 

Does that 'Past, Present & Future' have anything on it that the other albums don't, like any re-mixes or anything like that? I looked at it but I think I may have all the other songs on other albums. 

Couple of good tracks to listen too - 'I Am Hell' by White Zombie which is on The Beavis and Butthead Esperience and 'The Man Without Fear' which is Drowning Pool featuring Rob Zombie.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Does that 'Past, Present & Future' have anything on it that the other albums don't, like any re-mixes or anything like that? I looked at it but I think I may have all the other songs on other albums. 

Alex, you probably have them already?

Pic of track list off cd case have a look mate see what you think :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Superbeast and scum of the earth are two of my favorite tracks myself.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

*TAY* said:


> Pic of track list off cd case have a look mate see what you think :thumb:


Doesn't look like it mate although a good collection of songs none the less.



byrnes said:


> Superbeast and scum of the earth are two of my favorite tracks myself.


'Scum of the Earth' is a great track as well, I actually liked that whole album actually. The only album of his I've not been enamoured with is 'Educated Horses' although it had some decent tracks.


----------

